# Borghese set at Costco



## Geek2 (Sep 3, 2004)

I was at Costco and had to check out the cosmetics section although I wasn't going to buy anything.




They had Borghese 3-piece set that included the Fango Mud mask, sea salt body scrub and Tono body lotion. The set was only $19.95. I think it's a great deal since you get all the 3 products. The mud mask works great for getting rid of impurities. I was afraid that it would be too much for my sensitive skin but it wasn't. I really like the body scrub and the lotion as well. I've never tried the line before so I was excited to get this set.


----------



## allisong (Sep 3, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I was at Costco and had to check out the cosmetics section although I wasn't going to buy anything.



They had Borghese 3-piece set that included the Fango Mud mask, sea salt body scrub and Tono body lotion. The set was only $19.95. I think it's a great deal since you get all the 3 products. The mud mask works great for getting rid of impurities. I was afraid that it would be too much for my sensitive skin but it wasn't. I really like the body scrub and the lotion as well. I've never tried the line before so I was excited to get this set.



You can find some really great stuff at Costco..Can't wait to move back to Cali so I can go treasure hunting..My mother found some disc. CK cosmetics at her Costco in Fullerton


----------



## Pauline (Oct 18, 2004)

I have a glass tub of Borghese Fango face and body mud.Its a deep green colour and i tried it on my skin and had no problems with it, even though my skin is sensitve. I have a nice masacra by them which is in a pretty silver casing and a few lip liners.


----------



## sukkimi (Oct 24, 2005)

i'm using the dark green borghese mask for my face. I find it a bit stingling on my skin, maybe it is working on my skin.

I like this product.

After all mud mask are good to absorb oil .


----------



## KathrynNicole (Oct 24, 2005)

Reija, is it the facial mud mask? I've been wanting to try it. Thanks for the heads, or faces, rather, up!





Now...I've got to obtain a Costco card, right?

By the way, this is silly, but I noticed our birthdays are close together. We were born the very same year, too!



Yay to Virgos!


----------



## Sofia (Oct 31, 2005)

I was at Costco yesterday and I found Neutrogena's Facial Peel, 2 jars per container for $22 dollars. I was shocked. I paid that much for one at CVS.


----------



## Liz (Oct 31, 2005)

where is the makeup section at costco????


----------



## Sofia (Oct 31, 2005)

Liz, at the one I go to, it's in the same section as the shampoo, soap, body washes, etc. Once they had this huge make-up palette with lots of different eyeshadows, blushes, and lipglosses for $30. I think it was by Cover Girl. It would have made a cute gift for some teenage girl just starting out with m/u.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Liz, at the one I go to, it's in the same section as the shampoo, soap, body washes, etc.. Good find Sofia. This is also where my Costco stocks their beauty items.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 12, 2005)

Note to self: GO TO COSTCO!



I keep forgetting.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Nov 12, 2005)

I have never went to the cosmetics section in costco. Maybe I should!!!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Nov 12, 2005)

About a year ago, my cosco had Borghese, it was the exact same package, the mud, creme and scrub. I love this stuff. Then they came out with the skin care system around Christmas I love it too! If you look online, I think one tub of fango mud is like $57! It is such a good deal at costco! I would go back for more but they ran out!


----------

